# All About Pet Show



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

*All About Pet Show*

March 29 - 31, 2013

*Mississauga International Centre*

International Centre:
6900 Airport Rd. Mississauga, ON L4V 1E8

Show Hours:
Friday - Saturday: 10AM - 6PM
Sunday: 10AM - 5PM

*Free Parking*

*Admission Tickets:* "Buy Ticket Online Save $2"

Adult admission (ages 18+)
Online Ticket Purchase Save $2 off
$14.00*each

Senior admission (ages 60+)
$12.00*each

Youth admission (ages 6 - 17)
$10.00*each

Special Packages
Family Pass (2 Adults/ 2 Youth)
$44.00*each

Weekend Pass
Valid all three days!
$40.00*each

_* Children ages 5 and under are free! the door price when purchasing your adult ticket online! (reg. adult admission $16)_

_Note: Unfortunately visitors are not permitted to bring pets to the show._

*http://allaboutpetsshow.com *]


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Could be a good thing to do on the holiday friday. 

Interested to see the list of exhibitors, especially aquarium related. 



Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't know that there will be much aquarium stuff there but I'll be there Saturday and Sunday with Ultimate Air Dogs and hopefully I'll get a chance to peruse the other exhibitors


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

carmenh said:


> Don't know that there will be much aquarium stuff there but I'll be there Saturday and Sunday with Ultimate Air Dogs and hopefully I'll get a chance to peruse the other exhibitors


Apparently they have a new fish world section.

http://www.allaboutpetsshow.com/visitors/show-highlights.html#WorldFish


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone make it to the show? Any reviews? What type of show is this, companies promoting their products or individuals selling animals, supplies etc?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes my Hubby and I went yesterday. Lots of stuff for Dogs, more so than Cats and only a couple of Aquarium stalls. North Fin was there as was Hagen with the new acrylic fluval tanks, but not much of anything else. I asked to see the LED light turned on and the guy said we don't have any power here....well a tank looks a lot better when its lit, so that was a real stupid error on their part!

There was about 8 horses in the mane event (very un-impressive) and most of the horses were not particularly inspiring other than the Gypsy Vanner ones (but if you could afford one of these then you won't need to buy a car  cause it will cost you as much) No Arabians, only 1 QH (nice stud)

I got to pet a couple of Bengal cats, and Hubby fell in love with a silver one, so affectionate. A few reptile places, but overall not much that you can't see/find in any Petstore. 

It looked more like a place for vendors to show off the new products more so than show off new pets....disappointing to me, won't go again.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Was not even worth the price of admission.. But nice dogs and doggy stuff.
Although good experience as i met some nice breeders and venders.
But for fish and aquarium, it was total junk.
Nothing worth seeing, most venders were crap, and was a whopping 3 stands..


----------

